# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  modenas kriss κουλό πρόβλημα με το πίσω φως/φρένο

## .::Nikos::.

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα modenas kriss 2 του 2001 μοντέλο και πριν που το έπλυνα είπα να κάνω και ένα τσεκ στα φώτα μου και παρατήρησα λοιπόν οτι δεν άναβε το πίσω φως. Η λάμπα πάντως δεν είναι καμμένη. Επίσης δε ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα προκλήθηκε από το πλύσιμο ή υπήρχε και πριν. Το φρένο ανάβει αλλά δεν ανάβει το φως πορείας (είναι σε μία λάμπα). Καταρχήν δε ξέρω πιο καλώδιο πάει για το φρένο και ποιο για το πορείας αλλά υποθέτω ότι το πράσινο είναι του φρένου και το κόκκινο για το πορείας. Οι παρακάτω μετρήσεις έγιναν χωρίς την λάμπα και είναι οι εξής:

Πράσινο
Με το κλειδί στο OFF έχει τάση -0,28V ενώ μόλις ανοίξω το κλειδί πάει στα 9,3V. Μόλις πατήσω φρένο πάει στα 12,68 και ανάβει η λάμπα και τέλος αν ανάψω τα φώτα και πατήσω και φρένο τότε η τάση φτάνει τα 14,4V.  :Rolleyes: 

Κόκκινο
Με το κλειδί στη θέση ΟΝ έχει 0,01V ενώ μόλις ανοίγω τα φώτα παρόλο που με σβηστή την μηχανή δεν ανάβουν, τότε η τάση πάει 0. Μόλις βάζω μπροστά λοιπόν πάει σε αρνητική τάση και δε μένει σταθερή, και όταν πατάω γκάζι η τάση ανεβαίνει αλλά δεν ξεπερνάει τα 2V. 

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω γιατί μου φαίνεται ολίγον κουλό αυτό που συμβαίνει. Επίσης δε ξέρω αν και που υπάρχουν ασφάλειες για να κοιτάξω (μπορεί να είναι συμπτώματα κάποιας καμμένης ασφάλειας; δε νομίζω βέβαια)

Ίσως πρέπει να αναφέρω κάτι επίσης κουλό που μου κάνει τις τελευταίες βδομάδες (όχι πάντα όμως). Μερικές φορές όταν έχω αναμμένα τα φώτα και γυρναώ το κλειδί να σβήσω, τότε το μηχανάκι μένει αναμμένο (ναι με το κλειδί στο OFF) και το φωτάκι της νεκράς χαμηλώνει φωτισμό  :Razz:  Μόλις σβήσω τα φώτα τότε το μηχανάκι σβήνει.

Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μεγάλο ποστ. Κάθε βοήθεια και γνώμη ευπροσδεκτη. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lepouras

κοίτα την πλεξούδα τον καλωδίων που κατεβαίνει από το τιμόνι και πάει στον σκελετό. συνήθως είναι το σημείο που τσακίζουν τα καλώδια και γδέρνονται, κόβονται. κοντά στο σημείο που τα έχουν δεμένα ανάμεσα τιμόνι -σκελετό. οπότε δες μην σου έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κανένα.

----------

vasilimertzani (04-06-13)

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αλλά σήμερα καθώς πήγα να ξηλώσω πλαστικά για να αρχίσω το ψάξιμο διαπίστωσα πως δούλευαν όλα κανονικά!  :Unsure: 
Παρόλαυτα ξήλωσα και κοίταξα για φθαρμένα καλώδια αλλά δεν είδα τίποτα περίεργο.

----------


## lepouras

δύστυχος δεν φαίνονται έτσι εύκολα Νίκο. έχει συμβεί να μην φαίνεται τίποτα και μόλις τα κουνάγαμε να βλέπουμε να κανουν διακοπές και κόλπα. αν μπορείς άρχισε να τα κουνάς μπας και εντοπίσεις τίποτα αλλιώς αρχίζεις να ψάχνεσαι αλλού.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Γύρναγα το τιμόνι βίαια πέρα δόθε και δεν εμφάνιζε τίποτα πρόβλημα  :Razz:  Πάντως είδα ότι φεύγουν αρκετά καλώδια ξεχωριστά από το τιμόνι και στο τέλος καταλήγουν σε μία πλεξούδα που είναι λίγο πριν μπουν κάτω από την σέλα. Ήταν όλα όμορφα κι ωραία τυλιγμένα σε κάτι σαν θερμοσυστελλόμενο το οποίο δε φαινόταν πουθενά καταπονημενο. Τι να έκανα; Να το έκοβα για να δω τα καλώδια μέσα; Δε νομίζω πως είναι καλή ιδέα.
Θα τα ξανακοιτάξω κάποια στιγμή αλλά θα ψάξω να βρω αν υπάρχει και manual με τις καλωδιώσεις του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου για να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί και να ξέρω τι να κοιτάξω.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

